# 5+2d Brown bleeding- HELP!



## Minimin

* Report this post
* Reply with quote

5+2d Brown bleeding- HELP!

Postby Minimin on Fri Jul 16, 2010 2:09 pm
I am going out of my mind. I have just been to the bathroom and there is brown blood quite watery when I wipe. I cant really say if it is prune juice like but want to say it kinda is. I have had pains on the left side- Tubeside for the past few days but not overly painful. My blood hcg has been rising well
4w 1d - 56miu
4w 4d - 343miu progesterone 72
5w - 899miu

And the nurse suggested I wait until I am 7 weeks to scan. I spoke to nurse and she told me to go to a and e. on way there now.

Is this normal or should I be worried- the hcg levels are fine but could I still be at risk of an EP?

I am so scared :cry:


----------



## fluffyblue

Aww hun, I cant say if its normal or not but at least your getting checked out. Have u had an ectopic before.

My ectopic levels never got above 100 - I had "prune juice" bleeding but no side pain. 
I gotta feeling they may just monitor your HCG levels but they do say anything above 1000 they expect to see something and you are near that.

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## blondee

Good luck, hun. Crossing my fingers for you.

Keep us posted. XX


----------



## Minimin

Hey thanks ladies. I've had an ectopic & 2 MC Inc blighted ovum. EP got to ~1500 bcc in wk 7. At A&E now waiting to see triage nurse. No pain ATM but never got any with my EP.


----------



## iprettii

I have no clue if that's normal or not, but please keep us posted.


----------



## posh

I'm hoping that everything is ok Minimin :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hoping and praying that all is ok Minimin :hugs: Please let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## TripleB

Thinking of you Min :hugs: xxx


----------



## AP

Hope all is ok. I had brown bleeding from just before 6 weeks right up to 10 weeks.


----------



## Minimin

Thanks girls. They won't scan- fri afternoon & scanners won't Do it. Taken bloods waiting on TFT. Cervix closed cho red bleeding & no major abdominal tenderness.can't. Rule out ep but can't do much else grrrhhhh. So annoying they won't scan. Have been advised my to do conservative managembet. Basically wait & see n bloods. Sorry for typos on my iPhone. :-(


----------



## blondee

Oh hun, I think it is just criminal that they won't scan!! That is just not on. Can you try another hospital or EPU maybe?

Thinking of you and hoping for a positive outcome.

XX


----------



## chippyslady

Thinking of you and hoping and praying all is well!


----------



## Tulip

Dunno where in town you are Min but I wonder if EPU at St Thomases would scan you tomorrow? They're shut now but 09.30 - 15.15 tmrw. I'm furious they won't scan you on a Friday PM :grr: Fcukers. thinking of you xx


----------



## hb1

Minimin - praying for good news for you :hugs:

Mad at hospital for not scanning you - friday afternoon or not this is more important!

take it easy

hx


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies-

thank you so much for your support and words of encouragement. I am home now.
Bloods are 2376 so more than doubles from Wednesdays 899. Gynae was happy with that. She said she cant rule out EP or MC but rising was good- 

They have no sonographers who would do the scan (despite me asking for as scan at around 3) when the gynae saw me it was 4.20 she said they wont do it as it was friday and 5pm- I was like errr no! She said she can ask but they wont.. what the F is the job then!!!!!

I have to wait until Tuesday as I am in Brighton for my Yoga exam and training. At first they said not to go but after the rise in number the second Gynae said it should be ok. 

I havent had any more brown discharge since around 4pm and am hoping that is the last of it. the first Gynae did say it was common in early pregnancy.

phew- sorry I still feel as if I am being incoherent. I cant believe they wont do a scan but am relieved the numbers were high and it has been brown bloods this far. Tuesdsay will not come around fast enough! I am kind of glad Yoga will make the weekend go but annoyed at the same time. They dont have sonographers over the weekend!!! Otherwise I would have gone later on to yoga.

errgggghhhggghhhhhhhh

I have decided to go to Yoga but if I am uncomfortable, or bleeding I will be heading home. I wont be actually doing any Yoga either. Just the written tests etc. :)

What an afternoon! And still not out of the dangerzone :)

Thanks again ladies! :)

Ladies thank you for keeping me sane and sending me words of encouragement. :D :D :D :D :D


----------



## Tulip

Take it easy hon. Good news that it's stopped xx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Tulip- I need a glass of Vino but have to settle for some :pizza: and eastenders :)


----------



## Tulip

Schloer in a wine glass is the way forward :D


----------



## KimmyB

Hi Min, just seen this post :hugs: How crap that no-one would scan you, set of useless so-and-so's! Glad the bleed has stopped now and the HcG numbers are very promising. I know loads of people will have said this happened to me or whatever and everyone is deifferent but...It happened to me too! Around 5/6 weeks I had a brownish bleed which was heavy enough to need a sanitary towel for 2 days and for 2 days after that it was really light brown just when I wiped. I obviously thought the worst and went to A&E, had more bloods (they couldn't scan me then either) and got a scan the next day and well the rest is history. I am so hoping for you hun x


----------



## Minimin

Thanks kimmy- scan on Tuesday :-/ will b back home tomorrow so I'll catch u then. Hope ure doing well xxxx p. S no more bleeding as yet. Just tail end of brownness spotting so fingers x!!!


----------



## KimmyB

Fingers crossed for tomorrow Min. Keep me updated, I'm really really hoping for you hun x


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Kimmy B- I am strangely not thinking about it. Could be cos I am absoultley shattered and can hardly keep my eyes open. Did you get a scan done around 6 w? if so what did you see?
How are you doing anyway? good weekend?


----------



## KimmyB

Yes we did have a scan at 6 weeks.It was basically a fetal pole with a heartbeat and yolk sack, amazing to see the little heart beating away. Glad you're not thinking about it too much. What time is your scan?x


----------



## hb1

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Minimin :flower:

hx


----------



## TripleB

Good luck Min - everything crossed for you. xxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Triple B and Hb1!
I will keep you posted!

KimmyB- I am heading in now. They gynae at A and E didnt get me an appointment and told me to just turn up. I know the receptionist will be a pain but I am hoping the nurse will see me and say it is ok. If I get there early maybe the scan will be done early...

Thanks ladies for all your support.

Tc xxxxx


----------



## KimmyB

Ok Min, I'll keep checking back here for news. Good luck again x


----------



## Minimin

Just got back- strangely disappointed. Sac seen in uterus (8x7x7) and there was nothing in the sac. So not an ectopic but I could still be having another blighted. I am 5w6d today and thought I would see something more than the sac. arrggghh angry as well as I am fed up of pregnancies not progressing 'normal' if there is such a thing. So I going to google this and see what comes up. I am not expecting good news though.

Minimin


----------



## KimmyB

Min I think I got it wrong earlier, I was just looking at my diary and I had a scan at 5w+5days and we saw a 10mm gestational sack. It wasn't til a week later that we saw fetal pole and heartbeat which would've made me 6w+5d at that point. Sorry, I just had so many scans that I don't know which is which. I'll keep hoping for you. What happens now then? Have you got to have another scan in a week or something?x


----------



## Minimin

Thanks KimmyB!
The nurse said two weeks so 3rd of Aug but I have the 28th also booked last week when I had my bloods done. I dont know whether to just turn up on the 28th and say I thought I had both?
Thanks for checking your diary - I do think this time is a bit of a grey area. I wish it was just clear so I didnt have to worry everytime :(

so you went in a week later for your scan and saw the Fetal pole and HB- did you have bloods done inbetween the 5w5d and 6w5day one?


----------



## TripleB

Hey Min. Great news its not ectopic. I'm not an expert but you wouldn't expect a HB at 8mm would you? Did they date you from that size of the sac? Are you sure of your dates (can't remember if you were charting...)? Sorry to bombard you with questions, I'll keep hoping for you hun. xxx


----------



## Minimin

No they didnt date me on the sac-and I am not sure those measurements I said are totally right. I am recalling from memory and DH was a plonker and never wrote them down.They didnt tell me much at all. :(

I wasnt monitoring anything at all babe. I started up the CBFM and it gave me lows all the way through my ov period which is around CD16-17. DH and did BD around this time but I wasnt charting or monitoring. Just used Softcups after.

So of course that means my dates could be wrong :)


----------



## KimmyB

The last lot of bloods I had was on the same day as my 5w+5d scan and HcG came back at 7878. I would definitely turn up on the 28th and play dumb, like you say it is a very grey area so early on and so much can change in a week. 2 weeks just seems too long to wait (or maybe thats just me being impatient?!) x


----------



## Minimin

No I dont think you are impatient. It is the nature of our past. I will try and wait- but there is nothing going on over the coming weeks to make it fly by.

my lsat hcg on friday at 5w 2d was 2376. The nurse today didnt want to do bloods as she thought they are more stress. I am assuming as it has been about 4 days I am about 8000-9000. I have tender boobs- cramps, bloatedness and tiredness as my main signs. No MS as yet though- did you get any MS?

Ok so as you can see I am panicking and trying to find some hope :(


----------



## TripleB

You've got to have hope Min. If the bleeding is stopped and they've seen a sac there is every reason to think its ok and you are just earlier than you think :hugs:. Hope the time goes quickly (too early for MS don't worry about that). xxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks TripleB- I guess it feels like more than a week and half since I found out. I feel like it has been like weeks!!

Knackered so going to sneak in a snooze!!

Thanks so much for reassuring me. I know I am being silly but my brain will not listen! :)


----------



## KimmyB

You're not being silly atall, as you say, with the past it is going to be a very worrying time for you. Yor Hcg sounds good then doesn't it, as do all those symptoms. I didn't start with morning sickness til well after then (maybe 10 weeks? Something like that). I'd say you're doing the sensible thing waiting it out, the longer you leave it the more there will be to see. But from what you've told me you're exactly the same as I was at that stage - gest sack, HcG, symptoms etc. So try not to panic too much :hugs: x


----------



## Agiboma

sounds like implantation bleeding to me and that is normal


----------



## Minimin

I hope it is just that and the scan was just too early! :)


----------



## hb1

Minimin - so glad that the sac is in the right place - keep up the hoping - my early scan was 6+5 and I saw a hb then - so you should be fine at your next scan :hugs:

take care

hx


----------



## Tulip

Hey Min hope you're OK darling. Defo sounds like you're just early. Turn up next week and act stupid :thumbup: xx


----------



## Minimin

Thank you Hb1 and Tulip! I think it wont be hard to turn up stupid... I seem to be forgetting and muddling things quite a bit :(

Hope you ladies are well :hugs: I am shattered and going to hit bed!


----------

